# my buddy needs help from the bay area to grants pass/medford



## lilviticus (Aug 14, 2020)

i used to be on here some 10 years ago and deleted but I have a friend who is, now, in santa rosa trying to get up north to work. I know alot of you are doing the same right now and was hoping somebody could help him out as soon as possible.
thanks guys.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 15, 2020)

Be a Pal and show your buddy how to stick out his thumb?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 15, 2020)

lilviticus said:


> i used to be on here some 10 years ago and deleted but I have a friend who is, now, in santa rosa trying to get up north to work. I know alot of you are doing the same right now and was hoping somebody could help him out as soon as possible.
> thanks guys.



it's a little unclear what you're asking for here. does he need a ride? that's a really easy hitch, even on the I-5. You could clear it in a day, two max.


----------



## lilviticus (Aug 15, 2020)

he been thumbing it this whole time and just keeps getting short rides that's the problem. like hes been standing on the 101 on ramp in cloverdale now for probably 2 hours, given he does look pretty nuts right now with hair and a beard all sticking up and out circling his head like a lion that got electrocuted so he may be a lil too wild looking for people to wanna pick up 🤦‍♂️. I told him I would put a apb out for him just to see IF it would make things easier for him, because dude it's hot as SHIT right now and homie is the most sunburn prone human I ever seen and it's been making him sick and delirious.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 15, 2020)

This is a strange thread. There’s something rotten in Denmark. Why doesn’t your friend join here, and ask for himself? Are you actually your friend?


----------



## lilviticus (Aug 16, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> This is a strange thread. There’s something rotten in Denmark. Why doesn’t your friend join here, and ask for himself? Are you actually your friend?


.....are you fucking high......?????


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 16, 2020)

lilviticus said:


> .....are you fucking high......?????



Not very often, once since 1980. Let your man speak for himself, eh?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 16, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> This is a strange thread. There’s something rotten in Denmark. Why doesn’t your friend join here, and ask for himself? Are you actually your friend?





lilviticus said:


> .....are you fucking high......?????



it's not an unreasonable question, although from the sound of it, his friend might not be capable of registering/participating here either logistically or mentally.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 16, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> This is a strange thread. There’s something rotten in Denmark. Why doesn’t your friend join here, and ask for himself? Are you actually your friend?



dude's probably not got a smartphone to register online with out in wherever he is


----------

